
Apple Patents Keyboard That Knows What You’ll Type Before You Do - rondevera
http://techland.time.com/2011/05/12/apple’s-patents-keyboard-that-knows-what-you’ll-type-before-you-do/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timeblogs%2Fnerd_world+(TIME%3A+Techland)
======
matthewn
With technology from the Sirius Cybernetics Corporation! (Share and enjoy!)

